# New and excited



## Anders4 (May 27, 2015)

Hi guys

just thought I would intro myself, Love coffee and didnt know there was a place you could discuss till now, really awesome guys.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum Anders! You'll find lots of useful info here and a really friendly bunch of fellow coffee lovers!


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

What kind of kit do you have or are you looking to explore what's available?


----------

